# Our Friend, pbfoot



## ccheese (May 31, 2011)

Sometime this morning, around 0700 - 0730 on the west coast, Neil Stewart, whom we all know as pbfoot, is to undergo cancer surgery. I've known about it for four or five months, but he wanted to keep it quiet until today. Neil has bladder cancer, just like I did and is going to undergo the same procedure I did. They will remove his bladder and prostate. 

He had to undergo chemo for three months, which I didn't have to do. He told me the chemo cost him over 30 pounds and all his hair.

His wife, Misty, is to call me when he's out of surgery, which I expect around 2000 this evening, considering the time difference. I will post a follow-up when I hear from her. 

Please keep Neil and his wife in your thoughts and prayers.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2011)

Good luck Niel! You are in our thoughts and prayers! You will beat it!


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2011)

Hang tough, Neil. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Thinking of you Neil, stay strong mate.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2011)

Neil, I'll see you at the Hamilton airshow in 3 weeks. Best wishes man!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Charles.

Hang in there Neil. You will kick this thing in the tail.


----------



## parsifal (May 31, 2011)

I wish you all the best


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2011)

Our prayers are with you friend, be strong !

E ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2011)

Good luck Neil, God's Speed!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 31, 2011)

Good luck Pb!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2011)

You are definently in our thoughts Neil!


----------



## rochie (May 31, 2011)

good luck Neil, your in my thoughts my friend


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2011)

I knew about Neil's chemo for few months now (from his private message regarding my father's illness), but I kept it private per his request. I didn't know about the surgery though.

Best wishes to you and your family Neil. You will be in our thoughts and prayers. And thank you Charles for informing us.


----------



## Florence (May 31, 2011)

All the best Neil. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Messy1 (May 31, 2011)

The best of wishes for a speedie recovery Niel.


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2011)

My thoughts are with you,Heal quickly.........


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 31, 2011)

Neil,

You are in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing you a speedy and full recovery. 

Hang tough, you're gonna win!

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (May 31, 2011)

Hope all is well Neil!


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2011)

Best of luck Neil! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2011)

I keep you in my thoughts and prayers Neil. Hang in there Mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2011)

You are in our prayers Neil.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2011)

Good luck Neil and we'll be waiting for you!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 1, 2011)

You are not alone... We will help you see this through.. Best wishes and prayers with you Neil.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck Neil


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2011)

All the best Neil!


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nothing but the best Neil


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 1, 2011)

Wishing you health and fortitude to squash this, all the the best.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 1, 2011)

You and your family are in our prayers, bro!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn Neil, sorry to hear this mate. Hang tough buddy, we're all pullin for ya!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 1, 2011)

All the very best to you mate. Chin up and a speedy recovery.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs. Stewart was suppose to phone me last night, when he was out of surgery. I have not heard from her, so I have no up-date on his condition.

No news s good news, I guess......

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 1, 2011)

Praying here.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 1, 2011)

Sending best wishes and thoughts that all is well. I'm sure the Mrs. has other things on her mind right now.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Best of luck Neil, hope everything went well.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 1, 2011)

Charles, thank you for the post, my thoughts and prayers will be with you Neil.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 1, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 1, 2011)

Still prayin, bro!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2011)

My prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery PB.


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2011)

Charles, any word yet?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Charles, any word yet?



Unfortunately, No. I gave him my phone number several times and asked to have his wife call me, regardless of the time..... day or night.
Last I heard he said "Misty" would call me.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

Dammit.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope everything ends up OK.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, considering Neil is only 54 or 55 (and I am 77) he should have a better time of it than I did, plus he had chemo, which I didn't have. I'm sure all went well, she just lost the phone number or is just too busy to call. I suspect he will be home about the 8th, then he can tell you how it went.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope so Charles. Still keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Praying, crossing fingers and cheering for Neil here. Go you, Neil!


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2011)

With all...hope you're back on your feet soon mate. 
Sorry to hear you had the same thing Charles, how are you doing?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2011)

Neil, still hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hoping that all goes well with surgery, and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## seesul (Jun 3, 2011)

Found this thread now...I hope the surgery was successful and keep my fingers crossed for Neil.
I hope Neil´s wife will give a call to Charles soon.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2011)

A4K said:


> With all...hope you're back on your feet soon mate.
> Sorry to hear you had the same thing Charles, how are you doing?



A4K: Had my surgery on 21 March. They removed the bladder, prostate and the lower lymph nodes. I'm doing good, but am 
still restricted to lifting ten pounds or less. Getting use to the urostomy bag slowely but surely. Thanks for asking....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2011)

So still waiting. In meantime ...Best of luck Neil.


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow Charles, what an ordeal...glad you're on the rebound though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to hear you're doing well Charles. I pray Neil is ok and recovering well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2011)

Had some down time the past week....Missed this one.....hope all is going well Neil, fingers crossed for you man....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2011)

A4K said:


> Wow Charles, what an ordeal...glad you're on the rebound though.



Forgot to mention... I lost 17 pounds ! Yesterday morning, butt neck-ed I weighed in at 121 pounds.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2011)

Yikes Charles! We might need to attach a cinder block to you so you don't blow away.

-------------------------

Hurry up and come back healthy Neil!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have bigger bowl movements, Mr. C. I'm late in the game, but Neil I've been thinking about you. More of us are sharing your experience than you know. Get better buddy.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 4, 2011)

121 pounds!!!! There are 6th graders that weigh more than you. Please tell Mrs Edna to go get you a couple double meat Whataburgers. Just kidding. Glad your coping with it Charles.

Still hoping and praying for ya Neil.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just noticed this and I write from my mobile. As we all here have become almost, no....become family, Neil, from one brother to another, hang in there, stay strong, as that famous song goes, you'll never walk alone! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2011)

Just saw this thread too...hoping you're doing well, Neil and the recovery is quick.

Also good to hear you're doing well Charles...but 121 is a bit light...perhaps a few fishing weights in the pockets might be an option, it is hurricane season you know...lmao


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just so you're not alone Charles, I weigh roughly that. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just come across this thread as well. Hope all is well with you Neil and best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Good to hear that you're recovering Charles, you will get there soon.

Andy


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2011)

Still have my fingers crossed Neil!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 5, 2011)

thanx for all the good wishes , she didn't call beacause I forgot to leave phone number , anyhow I'm slow and having a little trouble with bag I almost feel it would be better without, all is good and am motoring around in an impaired manner ,Once again thanks for the wishes but the best is being at home


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2011)

Great to hear your doing OK Neil!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2011)

Good to hear your are doing well Neil! Keep us posted.


----------



## seesul (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome back Neil!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear Neil!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## imalko (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Neil great to have you back! Glad everything went well and wish you speedy recovery.


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2011)

so great to hear from you Neil, best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice to hear neil!


----------



## Florence (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing well. Takes time but keep that chin up mate.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, welcome back bro! Good to hear everything "came out" okay!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2011)

Good to hear you are home and on the mend, Neil!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great to hear you're doing ok Neil!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2011)

Good to hear you're doing well, thanks for the update!


----------



## davparlr (Jun 6, 2011)

Our prayers are with you, Neil.

David


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear from you Pb!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Brilliant news! really glad you're home and all going well. Take it easy my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent....Good to hear your ok Neil, take care mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to have you back my friend! I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you're up an about Neil!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 6, 2011)

It's great to have you back!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you are home and doing well, Neil. I know where you are coming from..... remember, I've been there. *PM me your phone number *and I will call you.
Maybe a little "one on one" will help. The urostomy bag takes a lot of getting use to..... I am on a two hour dumping schedule, and it works for me unless I
drink a lot of tea. Tea goes through me like a dose of epsom salts. You'll have to figure out what works for you.

Hope you do as well recovering as I did. It'll be slow for awhile, but it will pick up. Milkshakes are great for putting weight back on..

Cheers...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great to see you back home and on the mend Neil!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2011)

Great to hear your doing OK Neil! A speedy recovery.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Pb! Great to hear that you are doing better. Sorry to replying so late in the game. Best wishes, and get well soon!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent news! Glad your in your own bed and recovering. It's nice to not have the nurses come in every 2 hours to take your blood pressure and you can get some rest.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 7, 2011)

Good news that you're back, you take care and have a speedy return to normal service !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2011)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!   Glad you are on the mend and at home! Please keep us posted but only when convenient for you sir.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 7, 2011)

Best news I've heard all day Neil!

Get better my friend! You're gonna be OK!

TO


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2011)

Positive news, stay strong!


----------



## A4K (Jun 8, 2011)

Neil and Charles...'Ake ake kia kaha': Ever be strong! 
Wishing you both a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 10, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Good news that you're back, you take care and have a speedy return to normal service !


 
Hear hear! Take it easy.

Andy


----------



## parsifal (Jun 14, 2011)

good news, wish for a speedy recovery


----------



## ccheese (Jun 18, 2011)

I have spoken to Neil twice, on the phone, since he came out of the hospital. We've compared notes and even found out his incision is shorter than mine. Mine starts above the navel and curls around it, his starts under the navel. They both go down as far as possible, and still stay on the abdomen. Because I had my surgery almost two months before his, I shared some of my experiences with him. We've both found problems with food..... with me it's pork (causes cramps) and with him it's jalapeño peppers. I have a pic of my stomach the day after my surgery, he didn't want or get one. It's definately not for publication here on the forum, but if someone really wants to see it, PM me with your email address. 

It's just going to take time for both of us to get back to normal. I don't know how much weight he lost, but I lost 17 pounds. In a year you'd never know we had the surgery !

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2011)

CCHEESE; let him know were all waiting for him to return.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update Charles, and it's great to know that Neil, and you, are recovering well. Hope the progress continues rapidly.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm back and still breathing and am not leaking just have no endurance so no Iron Man comps for a bit


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 19, 2011)

Excellent Niel. Just take it slow and stay healthy man.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep..I echo the post above.


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2011)

great news from the both of you, and long may it continue


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2011)

Glad to hear things are improving nicely Neil.


----------



## javlin (Jun 20, 2011)

Good deal Neil


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 20, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I'm back and still breathing and am not leaking just have no endurance so no Iron Man comps for a bit


 
WHAT???? your not ready to run a marathon? WTH Neil?

hahahahha. Just kidding. Take care and get well.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it !! Excellent 
Better late than never eh, I hope things have improved more so for posting so late yes?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

Neil, dam glad to hear that my friend!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Hope all is going well Neil...


----------



## drgondog (Jul 3, 2011)

ccheese said:


> I have spoken to Neil twice, on the phone, since he came out of the hospital. We've compared notes and even found out his incision is shorter than mine. Mine starts above the navel and curls around it, his starts under the navel. They both go down as far as possible, and still stay on the abdomen. Because I had my surgery almost two months before his, I shared some of my experiences with him. We've both found problems with food..... with me it's pork (causes cramps) and with him it's jalapeño peppers. I have a pic of my stomach the day after my surgery, he didn't want or get one. It's definately not for publication here on the forum, but if someone really wants to see it, PM me with your email address.
> 
> It's just going to take time for both of us to get back to normal. I don't know how much weight he lost, but I lost 17 pounds. In a year you'd never know we had the surgery !
> 
> Charles


 
Charles, Neil - I have been away from this section for a long time - Godspeed to both of you for speedy recoveries!


----------

